# Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische​*
Wie der WDR berichtet, würde nun der Fischereiverband NRW auch wohl rechtlich gegen Betreiber von Wasserkraftwerken vorgehen (wenn das "anklagen" aus dem Zitat des Artikels (_Fischereiverband klagt Betreiber von Wasserkraftwerken an_) nicht nur ein moralisches anklagen sein sollte, sondern tatsächlich real bei Behörden erfolgte):
http://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/westfalen-lippe/wasserkraftwerke-schreddern-fische-100.html

Moniert werden vor allem zu geringe Abstände bei den Rechengittern, was laut Verband MINDESTENS seit dem Jahre 2000 schon bekannt wäre.

Die Bezirksregierungg Münster sagt, man habe die Betreiber 2016 aufgefordert Stellung zu beziehen und man könne nicht von jahrelanger Verzögerung reden, wie die der Fischereiverband mache..

*Warum der Verband erst jetzt handelt, wenn er die Missstände nach eigener Aussage schon seit MINDESTENS dem Jahr 2000 kennt, wurde nicht im Artikel erwähnt.*

----------------------------------------​



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326708

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*

In Deutschland gilt es flexibel zu sein.
 Wenn die Fische sich der der Naturschutzrechtsprechung eben nicht anpassen, ist es Ihre Schuld, wenn sie nicht mehr klarkommen.
 Schließlich gilt das Recht für Alle und kann nicht flexibel an die Bedürfnisse  angepasst werden.

 Kann sein das ich Arten und Naturschutz missverstanden habe.....
 Eigentlich ist es ja der Staat, der den Erhalt sicherstellen müsste, schon weil wilde Fische sein Mündel sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*

Ist aber auch  peinlich, wenn der Verband da tatsächlich schon seit fast 20 Jahren dran wäre und jetzt erst anfängt ernst zu machen.

Da braucht man sich dann auch nicht zu wundern (bei so mangelhafter Gegenwehr erst nach so langer Zeit), wenn die "Ökostrommafia" der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und ihrer parlamentarischen Helfershelfer von den GRÜNEN sich keine größeren Sorgen machen und munter weiter "ökostromern"....


----------



## Wegberger (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*

Hallo,

ja die lieben Grünen sind da echt in der Zwickmühle ..... aber da der Politiker und Funktionär rechnet ....... ist der Ausgang doch klar und vorher sehbar:

Sich mit Wasserkraft loben und der Energielobby insgeheim in den Hintern kriechen ( vielleicht noch einen Aufsichtsratpöstchen abzusahnen - um sich als Alibi-Grünen dem Konzern zu hypen) ist politsch sinnvoller als sich für Fische zu einzusetzen.

OT: Scheinbar läuft doch sowas auch gerade aktuell mit dem LVSF S-H und der Ostsee/Bootsdemo. Wenn mediale Schaumschläger auf einmal völlig schweigen und untätig werden - dann sind sie nicht geläutert worden - sondern da läuft etwas "unter der Decke. OT Ende


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*

In B-W noch "lustiger", wo der Präsi des Fischerei-Verbandes Fraktionskollege vom Wasserkraftverbandlerpräsi Röhm ist und im Grün-Schwarzen Koalitionsvertrag Förderung der Wasserkraft steht:
Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW?
Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop......??


----------



## Waller Michel (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*

Hallo @Thomaa9904 , du sagst es, genau das war auch damals für mich der Grund über meinen Wutausbruch gegen die Grünen, natürlich brauchen wir in Deutschland Strom und als Industrieland auch nicht wenig davon, auch der Atomausstieg ist natürlich nachvollziehbar gerade nach Japan  aber diese Wasserkraftwerke können wirklich nicht als Umweltfreundlich angesehen werden ! 
Die Regierung verkäuft jedoch diese Projekte als die Lösung schlechthin und gerade wie du schon gesagt hast,  in BW wo die Grünen eine Regierungsbeteiligung haben. Das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht allerdings recht Kompliziert; Kohlekraftwerke verpesten die Luft, Windkraft zerhexelt die Vögel und verschandelt die Landschaft  ( musste mal bei uns hier oben in der Prignitz gucken ) , Wasserkraftwerke töten unsere Fische und verbauen ihnen die Wanderwege, das einzig wirklich saubere ist Solarstrom ; mir ist jedenfalls nichts gegenteiliges bekannt?  Aber das was im Moment betrieben wird, Wasserkraftwerke, Windkraftwerke und Atomstrom aus Tschechien kaufen kann keine Lösung sein. ...Das Problem ist nur das wir bestimmt zu wenig Sonne haben um unser Land mit Sonnenenergie mit Strom zu versorgen,  jedenfalls beim jetzigen Stand der Technik, ich hoffe das es irgendwann möglich sein wird und bis dahin nicht alle Flüsse komplett verbaut sind. 

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*

Inzwischen raus bekommen:
Das war nicht der Fischereiverband NRW wie nach dem Artikel zu vermuten war, es war der Angelverhinderungs- und Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe,
 Mitglied im Fischereiverband NRW (Setzkescherverbot, Angelverbot Marina Rünthe etc. als übers Gesetz hinausgehende Verbote für deren Angler, wir berichteten)..

Zudem wurde wohl auch noch nicht geklagt, sondern die haben das erst vor.


----------



## Sneep (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*

Hallo,

in der Zeit hätte man noch mehr herausfinden können.  

Um zu klagen brauche ich Kenntnis von einem Mangel und eine rechtliche Grundlage.    

Der Stababstand ist seit einer der letzten Änderungen von LFischVO NRW §13  geregelt. Danach ist in den Prioritätsgewässern für Lachs 10 mm, für Aal 15 mm und für alle anderen 20 mm Mindestabstand für den Rechen vor den Turbinen vorgeschrieben.
Zudem sind andere Kennwerte wie die Anströmgeschwindigkeit am Rechen begrenzt.

Auch wenn man seit Jahren Kenntnis von einem solchen Skandal hat, solange es erlaubt ist, hilft Klagen eher nicht.

sneep


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*

Gestern in der Aktuellen Stunde des WDR zu dem Thema:
http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/aktuelle-stunde/video-aktuelle-stunde-1780.html
(Min. 0:26-0:30)

Olaf Niepagenkämper hat mir vor einiger Zeit mal erklärt, warum sich das mit dem Rheinenser Wehr so lange hinzieht, ich krieg's aber beim besten Willen nicht mehr auf die Kette.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*

Danke Kati, super!


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gestern in der Aktuellen Stunde des WDR zu dem Thema:
> http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/aktuelle-stunde/video-aktuelle-stunde-1780.html
> (Min. 0:26-0:30)
> 
> Olaf Niepagenkämper hat mir vor einiger Zeit mal erklärt, warum sich das mit dem Rheinenser Wehr so lange hinzieht, ich krieg's aber beim besten Willen nicht mehr auf die Kette.




Da war doch etwas....

http://www.lwaf.de/index.php/news/wasserkraft/178-wasserkraftpolitikgewaesser

Beantwortet wohl auch ein wenig die Frage

Zitat:"*Warum der Verband  erst jetzt handelt, wenn er die Missstände nach eigener Aussage schon  seit MINDESTENS dem Jahr 2000 kennt, wurde nicht im Artikel erwähnt."  

Zitat Dr. Hagemeyer:"*
Es  müsste doch normalerweise jedem auch nur angeblichen Vertreter der  Angler in NRW klar werden mit welchem Falschspieler (Remmel und seine  GRÜNEN FREUNDE ) wir es zu tun haben. Stattdessen  laufen die Biologen und ähnlich ausgebildete Angestellte der beiden  mittelständischen Unternehmen LFV Westfalen und Lippe e.V. und der  Rheinische Fischereiverband dem Ministerium kritiklos und angepasst  hinterher und schielen nur auf EFF Mittel und Fischereiabgabe."


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*

Auch Dir danke!
Immer her mit den Infos!


----------

